# Special crochet thread question?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Hope someone on here can help. My Mother received a dish scubby from a woman trying to recruit her to her church. The scrubby is made from some kind of plastic yarn/twine that isn't smooth like fishing line, but has tiny 'hairs' on it. Green and feels like those scrubbing pads you can buy. I tried calling Michaels craft store to ask and they had any idea and they didn't think they carried such a thing. Mom gave it to my aunt in another city to take apart and figure out how to make it for her own group, but she is 91 and has no clue, either. Kind of like a round circle that is double thickness. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Sorry, I don't have a picture of it, and can't contact the original maker as Mom doesn't know her name, and doesn't want them bothering her, anyway. Thanks for any advice. Jan in Co


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Could it be baling twine from a hay bale?


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I have an elderly friend who makes those!!! I LOVE them! She is recovering from surgury, but I'll ask her when I talk to her later, she'll enjoy talking crocheting! Hope I'll have an answer soon!!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

YAY!! Spoke with my friend and she gets 'plastic canvas' thread at Walmart, she said it takes 2 small packs and they cost about .25 cents each. She said her grandson found the pattern for them online and he makes them too. She also said the Walmart she got it at quit carrying the thread, but her grandson sent her some from his local Walmart in Houston. Might be worth googling it! I use my scrubbies for cleaning the bathtub and the water trough!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! I knew it wasn't hay twine, as it's too fine for that, but has the same texture, almost. I hadn't known there was a thread for plastic canvas! I'll check the Walmarts in my town, and thanks so much! If I can google the pattern, too even better. My aunt won't have to take the one apart! I would almost think you could even make a square one and make it doubled. Thanks again! I figured this was a long shot, but you folks always come through! Jan in Co


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

There's always 'somebody' on HT that can help!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

If you fine the link please either post it here or send me a pm with the link as I to would like to have the pattern.
Thanks


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

yes..I would like the pattern also...thanks..Judi


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Here is one pattern site I found, there are others to make them from net bags. For those, google or swagbucks pot scrubbers made from nylon yarn. 

http://gillyweeds.blogspot.com/2009/06/foot-or-dish-scrubber-you-choose.html

Another that you can slip your fingers into is this one:

http://www.countrywomanmagazine.com...d.asp?RefURL=&KeyCode=&tdate=&PMCode=&OrgURL=


Jan


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have one of those that I got from a friend, who gets hers from a woman in CO. I love it, it's great from scrubbing my iron skillets when I cook something that tries to stick. Mine is just a crocheted square about 3".


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

:gaptooth:I use them after I shower for the callus's on my feet.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Great idea tallpines! My husband uses them with handcleaner after greasy mechanic jobs.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

OK----I examined one of my "scratchy" gizmos, that I bought at a craft sale.

It is crocheted with what appears to be a strip of nylon netting.

It seems as if the netting was cut into 1 1/2 to 2 inch strips.......probably pulled taut or perhaps folded or rolled ------ to create the "yarn".


I'm certain I must have nylon netting in my fabric stash ------ now to look up the pattern and try to make one.


----------

